# PPI/Service history/Rod Bearing Recall/M3



## RickR535i (Oct 3, 2005)

I made an offer (that was accepted) on a 2001 M3 contingent upon the rod bearing service having been done and no history of ongoing service problems.

If I pay for a dealer PPI should I expect to get the M3s service and recall history?

The nonBMW dealer that has the car said they called the local BMW dealer and were told this 2001 M3 did not require the rod recall:tsk: BUT the front lifting ring on the engine looked like it had been used???????? From what I understand ALL 2001s and 2002s required the rod bearing service action?

Also this car looks like it has a lot of miles BUT the ODO shows 35k. Is it possible to tamper with the factory Odo??????

I realize giving out the service history has become an issue. This is my 5th BMW and I currently own a 1990 535i w/290k and a 2002 530i. If it is OK to PM or email the history to me I would be gratefull:thumbup:

VIN WBSBL93431JR11396

THANKS!


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

Bottom line: They are lying. You are right. All pre 2003 M3's had the rod-bearing recall, and engine warrantied to 100k miles. I'd also be suspicious of the mileage. What's the asking price?


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

RickR535i said:


> I made an offer (that was accepted) on a 2001 M3 contingent upon the rod bearing service having been done and no history of ongoing service problems.
> 
> If I pay for a dealer PPI should I expect to get the M3s service and recall history?
> 
> ...


The rod bearing was replaced under recall on...10/29/04 at 19,177 miles
Under claim # 832650 190796 10-29-2004 11-02-2004 N/A 19,177 0011940100 E46 S54 Replacing connecting rod bearing shells and connecting rod bolts if necessary

This vehicle only had ... 22,229 miles as of 05/26/05 
890549 202701 05-24-2005 05-26-2005 N/A 22,229 99999977UW

Thats it...can't release any more info.


----------



## RickR535i (Oct 3, 2005)

drallifi

They accepted MY offer. I use Edmunds as a guide and have a pretty good idea of the auction price @ Manhiem

This car is in rough condition but I do my own service and realize what I am getting into.

Service Engine Soon light is off. I did not check for codes. Plan on getting a PPI

Inspection light is ON so I assume a valve adjustment is due, some light body and trim damage, miss matched and worn out tires. Of course door seal needs to be replaced. Interior is good.
Engine had a good cold start, no unusal engine noises but exhaust smelled a little rich for a few seconds then cleared.
6 speed, 1st to 2nd is a little notchy.

JW
Can I get the history if I pay for a PPI at the local dealer?

THANKS for the replies:thumbup:


----------



## RickR535i (Oct 3, 2005)

I do not want to buy an M3 with a serious, ongoing repair problem. Nor do I want to buy a wrecked or "Katrina" car. :tsk:

I understand BMWNA not wanting repair history to be public knowledge BUT if anyone has access to the BMW database or Carfax could you email or PM a simple "Thumbs UP" or "Thumbs Down". :thumbup::thumbdwn:Or a suggsetion weather or not I should procede with a PPI?

Can anyone tell me what "TESTBEFUND" might stand for

THANKS! I bought my first BMW on the Euro Deliver Program in 1985. I've wanted an M3 for a long time, sold the Vette last spring and I"ve got "The Boss's" and the banks approval:rofl:

[email protected]


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

Testbefund appears to be German for "test findings".


----------



## RickR535i (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the help!!!!!!!!!
I contacted my local BMW dealer and got the info I needed. They were great!
Recall was done, nothing unusal in the service records.
I also got the Carfax statemant from the selling dealer.

Made a deposit this morning, purchase pending a PPI on Wed.

"The Boss" suggested I sell my Vette last year so we could purchase her graduation present (530i). I told her I was going to get even :rofl:

YEEEEHAAAAA, can't wait!


----------



## deadbear (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, I am in the same situation as above. I have found my perfect 2002 M3 and it was imported into Canada last year. However; the current owner has no idea what a rod bearing is or that there was ever any issues. Being that it originated in the US BMW Canada has no desire to help me out.
So the VIN# is WBSBL93432JR13960 . I would greatly appreciate any information anyone could provide. Thanks!!!


----------



## deadbear (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## jonmorera (Jul 19, 2014)

JW_BMW said:


> The rod bearing was replaced under recall on...10/29/04 at 19,177 miles
> Under claim # 832650 190796 10-29-2004 11-02-2004 N/A 19,177 0011940100 E46 S54 Replacing connecting rod bearing shells and connecting rod bolts if necessary
> 
> This vehicle only had ... 22,229 miles as of 05/26/05
> ...


I want to know if my M3 has the Bearing Recall please, vin: WBSBL93402JR14323


----------



## Mike Ferrari (Jan 18, 2016)

*Rod bearing recall*

Trying to find out if 2001 m3 I'm getting ready to buy has had the rod bearing recall, any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks Mike. Vin# WBSBL93481JR11569.


----------

